# Information for a newbie please!



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am picking up my Maine Coon on Monday and have read lots on the Maine Coon Cat Club website about showing and have a few (lots) of questions:lol: I will obviously be getting all of his pedigree certificates once he has been spayed. I think it would be a good hobby and something fun for the kitty...if he likes it 

Firstly, what colour would be classes as? The breeder said blue smoke and his tabby markings are fading



















Also, can any pedigree cat enter? Looking at his picture now, would be be a good candidate? (Sounds like he's going for a job interview )

How often are shows held? Is it possible just to go along to one and have a look at whats going on?

What age do cats generally start showing?

And one off-topic...what age is it recommended to neuter kittens?

Any other information on showing and the shows themselves would be much appreciated too!

Sorry for the tonne of questions but I am a total newbie to owning a pedigree. Only ever owned moggies 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Depends which organisation you decide to show with.
I mainly show GCCF ,who does have a website with lots of info.
To answer your questions ,kittens can be shown from 14 wks,the shows are held all through the year ,and there is a list of shows on the GCCF website.

I tend not to neuter until they show inclinations of spraying etc ,as there is the championship status that you can go for first ,and then after neutering the premier status.
I would recommend you visit a show first ,so you can get to grips with what happens ,its nerve racking enough the first time ,even more so if you have no idea whats going on !

Your little baby looks lovely ,you will have to tranfer ownership to yourself 21 days before you take out to first show other wise you will be disqualified,but all those details are on the website.
Hope this helps 
Good Luck and enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there,

I don't know anything about Maine Coons so I really couldn't tell you if he is suitable for showing but he is a lovely looking kitten! . Perhaps his breeder could tell you whether or not his type would do well?

If you want to visit a GCCF show just to get a feel and have a chat to other owners, they usually open to the public from 12 midday and entry is around £2-6 depending on the show. This really would be the best way for you to learn about the set up and see what goes on. You can find a list of shows at the following site:
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Also if you have a look at the first few pages of an upcoming show's schedule, usually there is lots of helpful information about the format and rules / regulations of showing. You can find the schedule next to the application / entry forms on cat club websites.

Kittens can be shown from 14 weeks and then they move into adult classes at 9 months. If your pedigree has any minor faults which means they would not succeed in the open classes ( for example incorrect markings or the wrong eye colour) you could opt for the pedigree pet classes which are judged more on temperament and condition.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to showing cats myself (I have been to 4 shows now). Going along to a show to see what it is about before you take your own cat is a good idea (although I didn't!). Cat shows are a rather unique event I think, and whilst I enjoy them there are down points to them as well. I am not 100% convinced any cat "enjoys" them. Most put up with the journey and being penned in all day in stuffy sports hall  There is a lot of waiting around and it is a very long day (often 6am to 8 pm for me if the show is a long way away). At GCCF shows you have to leave your cat in its pen whilst you leave the hall for 2-3 hours and the judges mark the Open classes, which I personally do not like.

However, the fun side is you meet lots of cat-mad people, most of whom are lovely (one or two are not!) and it is a very competitive hobby I am finding (although some like me do go along for the fun more than anything else). There are always a few stalls where you can get "stuff" for cats although it is not always a bargain.

There are a few items you need to purchase beforehand for the show, but if you think you would like showing and your cat would tolerate the day, give it a go  I think trying them as kittens is a good idea as they may be more amenale to new experiences and they are easier to transport when they are small!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> Hi everyone, I am picking up my Maine Coon on Monday and have read lots on the Maine Coon Cat Club website about showing and have a few (lots) of questions:lol: I will obviously be getting all of his pedigree certificates once he has been spayed. I think it would be a good hobby and something fun for the kitty...if he likes it
> 
> Firstly, what colour would be classes as? The breeder said blue smoke and his tabby markings are fading
> 
> ...


I show a Maine Coon so know a bit about them. 

Cats can be shown from 14 weeks onwards. You need to transfer the registration from the breeder as soon as you get it. It must be sat on the desk in the GCCF office at least 21 days before the show date - if you do not get it back before you submit your entry then put "TAF" in the box asking for your kitten's registration number.

There are shows, nationally, every weekend on a Saturday. It depends where YOU are as to how often they are within driving distance. Go here for a list of shows:

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

You can see what they are like before taking the little one & of course can see where the nearest one is from the above website. Entry for a visitor is about £2 so not much at all. 

Not in the best position here as someone with two photos but the kitten doesn't look like a smoke to me (the roots of the fur must be white - which gives you some indication) but those photos have a high contrast. Fading tabby marks may be an indication of a blue tabby with a dark coat (perhaps not idea for showing). The breeder should be registering your kitten with GCCF and telling the GCCF what colour your kitten is.

There are a set list of classes available to Maine Coons at all breed shows (they differ SLIGHTLY at Maine Coon shows but there are only two of them every year). The list of classes are as follows:

Brown or Blue Tabby (inc Bi-Colour) Maine Coon Kitten/Neuter/Adult
A.C. Silver Tabby Maine Coon Kitten/Neuter/Adult 
A.O.C. Maine Coon Kitten/Neuter/Adult

Your kitten looks like a blue tabby & white so would be in the first class up against other blue tabbies & brown tabbies.

Any GCCF registered kitten can enter the SLH (semi-long haired) section of a cat show. I would strongly recommend talking to your kitten's breeder about it - if there is a fault on your kitten (like a kink in his tail) then your breeder might be a bit upset if you take the kitten to the main part of a show and advertising their prefix/cattery name. If he does have a show fault then there is the pedigree pet section that you can still show him in. 

I would recommend leaving neutering a male Maine Coon kitten as late as possible to allow development since they grow until they are 3 years old - wait until 9 months AT LEAST. Though your breeder may have a contract saying neutering must be done by a particular age.


----------



## leonora13 (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to show Maine Coons but now show and breed Wegies. I would suggest you get your kitten used to grooming and show prep now - groom him little and often, getting him used to having his tummy done. I would also advice bathing at a young age to get him used to it. Coat is very important and sometimes the difference in first and second place can come down to grooming if cats are very similar in type. Your breeder should be able to help but it is sometimes 'trial and error' re working out the best way to bring out the beauty of the coat. 
I use groomers goop on my cats, then 2x fairy liquid with lots of rinsing and very well diluted, then 2 lots of specialist cat shampoo but what works for my cats may not work for kitten - it really does take time to get it right 

Good luck. 
Leonora


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm a little confused after reading the OP, why hasn't the breeder given you his/her pedigree certificate? i understand some breeders withold the registration paper work until after the cat has been neutered but you are entitled to the ped cert and SHOULD be given this when you collect the kitten from the breeder. Also regarding the colour of him, then the breeder should know the colour of him and the breed number, which will be on his ped cert. best wishes..........Chris.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

raggs said:


> I'm a little confused after reading the OP, why hasn't the breeder given you his/her pedigree certificate? i understand some breeders withold the registration paper work until after the cat has been neutered but you are entitled to the ped cert and SHOULD be given this when you collect the kitten from the breeder. Also regarding the colour of him, then the breeder should know the colour of him and the breed number, which will be on his ped cert. best wishes..........Chris.


I haven't collected the kitten yet which is why I have no paperwork and I will get his ped certificates when he is neutered. I did actually say in my OP that the breeder said he looks like a blue smoke as his tabby markings are fading...I just wanted some more opinions on whether his colour is good for showing.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I have just checked the breed standard and it isn't possible to get a blue tabby smoke. If indeed he was a smoke & had any tabby markings, it would be a fault.

A smoke is defined as a having a silver or white undercoat. 

To me, he looks like a blue tabby and white but with tabby markings that don't appear to be well defined.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

nattymariax said:


> I haven't collected the kitten yet which is why I have no paperwork and I will get his ped certificates when he is neutered. I did actually say in my OP that the breeder said he looks like a blue smoke as his tabby markings are fading...I just wanted some more opinions on whether his colour is good for showing.


I dont know anything about showing sorry,just want to make sure that you realise what Chris(above post)was saying.When you collect your kitten on monday although the breeder can/may/will withhold reg.documents,you should be given the pedigree when you collect your kitten.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

buffie said:


> I dont know anything about showing sorry,just want to make sure that you realise what Chris(above post)was saying.When you collect your kitten on monday although the breeder can/may/will withhold reg.documents,you should be given the pedigree when you collect your kitten.


many thanks Buffie, thats exactly the point i was trying to make. i do understand a lot of breeders withold the reg docs ( i personally dont do this ) but they should be given a copy of the kittens pedigree along with insurance cover etc......thanks again........Chris.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

raggs said:


> many thanks Buffie, thats exactly the point i was trying to make. i do understand a lot of breeders withold the reg docs ( i personally dont do this ) but they should be given a copy of the kittens pedigree along with insurance cover etc......thanks again........Chris.


I've been given a receipt and a slip with the kittens parents/grandparents/great grandparents etc... and a pic of the kitten. is the ped certificate more of a legal document looking thing? It says blue smoke on the cert but now someone has said he doesn't look like a smoke:scared: Sorry if my post sounded snappy lol:thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

A pedigree is an official document which states the Mother,Father,Grandfather Grandmother both sides Great grand mother Great Grand Father both sides and will be signed/dated/by the breeder some thing like this SynTax Design & Print - Stationery therapists, cat & dog breeders, pedigrees scroll down a bit and you will see an example of a pedigree.This is a document which states the parents ect. of your kitten, anything else is not a correct pedigree.I have only bred dogs so cant give exact details.Be sure you know what a pedigree should look like before you go to collect your kitten.If you are not sure please ask someone else on here to help.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

buffie said:


> A pedigree is an official document which states the Mother,Father,Grandfather Grandmother both sides Great grand mother Great Grand Father both sides and will be signed/dated/by the breeder some thing like this SynTax Design & Print - Stationery therapists, cat & dog breeders, pedigrees scroll down a bit and you will see an example of a pedigree.This is a document which states the parents ect. of your kitten, anything else is not a correct pedigree.I have only bred dogs so cant give exact details.Be sure you know what a pedigree should look like before you go to collect your kitten.If you are not sure please ask someone else on here to help.


Yep she's showed me an example of another pedigree certificate then, so I will get that when he has been neutered.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

You are quite within you right and should be given the pedigree form when you collect the kitten, there is no reason at all why a breeder would withold this document, Have you seen the pedigree for this kitten yourself??? i would be a little wary to be honest..Good luck with the kitten im sure he/she will be fantastic..............CHRIS


----------

